# Fault Codes after RNS-510 installation



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

Hope someone may have some insight on this issue. I installed the RNS-510 unit into my 2011 CC R-line and met up with someone who had VCDS to do the coding changes after the installation. The navigation arrows are now showing up on the small screen and the steering wheel controls are working after the coding changes. I am getting a few faults and don't have a clue what they mean.

The faults are on Navigation, Radio and Telephone.

I followed the DIY for installation from this thread:

*RCD-510 to RNS-510 swap DIY with pics*

I'm not seeing any issues as far a functionality that I can tell. It appears Navigation and Radio have 2 identical errors.

The guy that change the codes didn't know what these errors meant

Here are the error codes:




























Any help is appreciated


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

The Radio and Navi modules are the same unit so the same fault codes are expected/normal. Both of those are intermittent, did they return after clearing them? 

Was that fault stored in the telephone prior to swapping the Navi unit? What factory radio was installed in this car?


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> The Radio and Navi modules are the same unit so the same fault codes are expected/normal. Both of those are intermittent, did they return after clearing them?
> 
> Was that fault stored in the telephone prior to swapping the Navi unit? What factory radio was installed in this car?


I have a 2011 CC that came with the RCD-510 radio. Honestly I don't know if the fault code was there before installing the Nav unit as I swapped or the unit a day before I took the car to get the code changes and the guy did not run a scan prior to making the changes. A question I have is do you have to clear the codes in each module by going to say Radio and clear it there then go to nav a clear there as well. The guy who did it for me may not have done that. Ill have try again with another member who I'm going to see next weekend


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

The RCD-510 radio is the same family unit so the upgrade and compatibility with other modules should not be an issue. If you clear faults in one module, the other module will be cleared as well. The same applies to coding, if you code the Radio ... the Navi is changed as well.

When you see the next person with VCDS, save the Auto-Scan in a plain text format as explained here:

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/autoscan.html

You could have that person email the results to you, and if needed, post them here so we can use copy and paste to check coding and compatibility.


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> The RCD-510 radio is the same family unit so the upgrade and compatibility with other modules should not be an issue. If you clear faults in one module, the other module will be cleared as well. The same applies to coding, if you code the Radio ... the Navi is changed as well.
> 
> When you see the next person with VCDS, save the Auto-Scan in a plain text format as explained here:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I'll have him clear the codes and see if they come back and if they do, i'll get the text format posted on here. Thanks again.


----------



## Yagos (Sep 23, 2010)

*Remove factory installed RCD 510 and installed RNS 510 Model C*

Hi,

I have a VW Tiguan 2.0 MY2011 with factory installed RCD 510. I recently updated it with 9W7 VW kit. They both worked happily. No problems at all.

Yesterday I remove the RCD 510 for a RNS 510 (original not from e....) version C. 

To resume everything works OK. BT, Navigation, Voice Control, MDI (with iPod connected), Multifunction wheel, Radio, MFD OK, with some delay concerning the cars compass positioning system display and RNS compass syncronisation.

BUT after the installation, the VAG-COM autoscan produced errors. I did a reboot on RNS 510 after all necessary VAG-COM changes (activate 37 Navigation in 19 Gateway etc) but the errors exist. 
I believe the reason of them is the erroneous WSC of RNS (all zeroes) and doesnt "match" the others WSC. How can I change it?

Can you advice me what else is wrong?

Thank you in advance,
Yagos

P.S. I live in Europe, therefore my cars specs are Euro certified and RNS 510 also!

Here is my autoscan:

Friday,03,June,2011,12:53:02:03139
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4 (x64)
Data version: 20110418

Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 10 14 15 16 17 19 1C 22 25 2E 37 42 44 46 4F 52
53 55 56 62 72 77
VIN: WVGZZZ5NZBW012094 
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
14-Susp. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: Malfunction 0010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCZ) Labels: 06J-907-115-CCZ.clb
Part No SW: 06J 906 026 EJ HW: 06J 906 026 DA
Component: MED17.5 5839 
Revision: AAH17--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0423000C180F0060
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
VCID: 76E913947857
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 614 109 Q HW: 5N0 614 109 Q
Component: J104 C4 450 V26C 0006 
Revision: --H28--- Serial number: 00000002933292
Coding: 0011543
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
VCID: 3973D8A809C9
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 BS HW: 5K0 907 044 BS
Component: Climatronic H15 0709 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0000000002
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01006
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod
VCID: 7DFB0CB85D61
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 087 H HW: 5K0 937 087 H
Component: BCM PQ35 H 011 0035 
Revision: BE011001 
Coding: 48180A3BE8A7F3C04008008034000BA447553088717D89603C8000000040
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
VCID: 3A71C7A40CCF
Part No: 5N1 955 119 A
Component: WWS 150610 03 32 0010 
Coding: 009795
Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
Component: RLS 110610 05 54 0403 
Coding: 07304D
Part No: 1K8 951 171 
Component: DWA-Sensor 00 001 0104 
Coding: 000000
Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H05 1501 
Coding: 000000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J791) Labels: 1T0-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 919 475 H HW: 1T0 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE PLA H07 0110 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 88591015807751
Coding: 100002
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
VCID: 4085B54C6A13
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 14: Susp. Elect. (J250) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C0 907 376 A HW: 3C0 907 376 
Component: DAEMPFUNGS-SG H07 0070 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 14061003460002
Coding: 010180
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
VCID: 27570ED0EF7D
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 N HW: 5N0 959 655 N
Component: J234__200 VW10 HI 1916 
Revision: 21014000 Serial number: 003GHPBZ45J6 
Coding: 0012336
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
VCID: 4895AD6C4223
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 501 BG HW: 5K0 953 569 K
Component: LENKS.MODUL 009 0135 
Revision: FF010036 Serial number: 20100616200240
Coding: 118A040000
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS A03004
ROD: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS_VW36.rod
VCID: 70E5258C1A33
MFL: 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 HW: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 820000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5N0 920 872 HW: 5N0 920 872 
Component: KOMBI H03 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 110F01
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EFE7A6F0870D
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 7N0-907-530-V1.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 A HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H25 0602 
Revision: H25 Serial number: 130610F1001473
Coding: F9AB7F0640161300006002
Shop #: WSC 50005 645 72470
VCID: 2E59FBF4C087
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223R9A1T06
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
VCID: FEF98BB4D067
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: None
Part No SW: 0AY 907 554 D HW: 0AY 907 554 D
Component: Haldex 4Motion 0042 
Coding: 0000005
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 4C9D917C565B
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAD1B7E4BCEF
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 C HW: 5N0 035 342 C
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0111 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7668176595 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
VCID: 27570ED0EF7D
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 C HW: 1T0 035 680 C
Component: RNS-MID H42 2720 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7Z6023541
Coding: 060004020400008000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 2E59FBF4C087
4 Faults Found:
00857 - CD Changer Unit (R41) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 10
Reset counter: 108
Mileage: 19752 km
Time Indication: 0
01042 - Control Module; Not Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 108
Mileage: 19752 km
Time Indication: 0
01305 - Databus for Infotainment 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 90
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
00862 - Antenna for GPS Navigation (R50/R52) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 148
Mileage: 19753 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.14.17
Time: 12:13:59

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 701 E HW: 5N0 959 701 E
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2101 
Coding: 0004278
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
VCID: 3777DE903FDD
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 L HW: 5N1 909 148 G
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.219 0802 
Revision: 1AH03831 Serial number: 00101660558901
Coding: 0000258
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
VCID: 3B7FC2A003F5
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7N0 907 532 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: EZE_2 H25 0602 
Revision: H25 Serial number: 130610F1001473
Coding: 050B0500
Shop #: WSC 50005 645 72470
VCID: EFE7A6F0870D
Part No SW: 8R0 959 591 A HW: 8R0 959 591 
Component: J245EE20SKB13 H02 0220 
Part No SW: 8R0 959 591 A HW: 8R0 959 591 
Component: J394EE20SKB13 H02 0220 
1 Fault Found:
02071 - Local Databus 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 142
Mileage: 19418 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.14.10
Time: 17:55:59

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 702 E HW: 5N0 959 702 E
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2101 
Coding: 0004534
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
VCID: 3875DDAC32C3
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3AA-907-801.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 907 801 D HW: 3AA 907 801 D
Component: J540 EPB4 VW-53083 0006 
Revision: H18 Serial number: 00000000026303
Coding: 0023057
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
VCID: 3261EF84D4BF
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1363142
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
VCID: 346DE99C2EAB
Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000020
Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000020
No fault code found.
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 C HW: 1T0 035 680 C
Component: RNS-MID H42 2720 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7Z6023541
Coding: 060004020400008000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 2E59FBF4C087
4 Faults Found:
00857 - CD Changer Unit (R41) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 10
Reset counter: 148
Mileage: 19752 km
Time Indication: 0
01042 - Control Module; Not Coded 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 148
Mileage: 19752 km
Time Indication: 0
01305 - Databus for Infotainment 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 90
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
00862 - Antenna for GPS Navigation (R50/R52) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 148
Mileage: 19753 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.14.17
Time: 12:13:59

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 703 D HW: 5N0 959 703 D
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2102 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 1012552
VCID: 3875DDAC32C3
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 704 D HW: 5N0 959 704 D
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2102 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 1012552
VCID: 3973D8A809C9
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 730 B HW: 5K0 035 730 B
Component: TELEFON H09 1020 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007669315126
Coding: 0200000000010110
Shop #: WSC 50005 645 72470
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01009
ROD: UHVNA_VW36.rod
VCID: 244D19DC9E4B
2 Faults Found:
9455633 - Telephone Microphone 
B1048 11 [009] - Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 108
Mileage: 19753 km
Date: 2010.14.17
Time: 12:14:20
0022 - Radio: No Communication 
U1066 00 [000] - Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 108
Mileage: 19753 km
Date: 2010.14.17
Time: 12:14:20

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Yagos (Sep 23, 2010)

Hello again! 

Finally I managed to get RNS 510 pair with the rest car's sub-systems by giving a WSC id in RNS, ie 01234, disabling (soft and hard) positioning system, clearing all controllers faults. 

The result is everything OK. In fact it was ok before, but I was getting those fault codes! 

The only one i get permanently is the following one without infecting the functionality of the BT kit or RNS: 

Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 035 730 B HW: 5K0 035 730 B 
Component: TELEFON H09 1020 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007669315126 
Coding: 0200000000010110 
Shop #: WSC 50005 645 72470 
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01009 
ROD: UHVNA_VW36.rod 
VCID: 244D19DC9E4B 

1 Fault Found: 
9455633 - Telephone Microphone 
B1048 11 [009] - Short to Ground 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 4 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 108 
Mileage: 19753 km 
Date: 2010.14.17 
Time: 12:14:20 

Dana any idea or help will be much much appreciated! 

Thank you for your attention! 
Yagos 




Yagos said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a VW Tiguan 2.0 MY2011 with factory installed RCD 510. I recently updated it with 9W7 VW kit. They both worked happily. No problems at all.
> 
> ...


----------

